# Slovak: 
 Pre vas vsetkych mojich drahych



## Jazzielife

Can anyone tell me what this says?

Pre vas vsetkych mojich drahych,
vsetko najlepsie do noveho roka, nech sa vam splni to, po com tuzite, nech novy rok je plny stastia, pevneho zdravia, nekonecnej lasky
a nech na Novy Rok je to poriadne po slovensky "so spevom a na mol" 
Stastny novy rok,



I am clueless... thanks!


----------



## Jazzielife

The script is in Slovak. If anyone can translate to English it would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Tobycek

I don't speak Slovak, but I do speak Slovene which is fairly similar.
This text seems to be a rather extravagant way of saying "Happy New Year". It is wishing the people a lot of happiness and good health for the year ahead.
I get the feeling that it's quite sentimental in style - and addressed to more than one person. I hope this is some use!


----------



## Jana337

Hi Jazzielife,

 the message reads:
 For all of you, my dear,
 all the best in the new year, may all your wishes come true, may the new year be full of happiness, health, endless love. And I hope you will spend the new year's eve the Slovak way: singing and drinking.
 A happy new year

 Hope this helps. If you want me to translate individual words, just tell me.

 Jana


----------



## Jana337

Hi Tobycek,

 you got the meaning quite right but I have some reservations about the interpretation:
 From my point of view the text is definitely not extravagant and sentimental. I would say it is imbued with sincere hospitality, quite typical of the Slavic nations. A less flowery style would be considered rather austere and official.

 Jana


----------



## Tobycek

OK I take your point, Jana.
But I'm pleased I got the meaning more or less right!

T.


----------



## Jazzielife

Thanks to all for your help. It's very much appreciated!

Jazzielife


----------



## Jazzielife

I need help again - more Slovak. Thank you!!!
jazz



Prajem vam Veselu Velku Noc, vela vody vo vani, vo vedre, vo flasi od okeny, vela velkonocnej nadielky... Taktiez vam prajem prijemne uzitu jar. 
Myslim stale na vas, chybate mi.


----------



## Whodunit

Create a new topic/thread for a new question


----------



## lorenz1616

Jazzielife said:
			
		

> I need help again - more Slovak. Thank you!!!
> jazz
> 
> 
> 
> Prajem vam Veselu Velku Noc, vela vody vo vani, vo vedre, vo flasi od okeny, vela velkonocnej nadielky... Taktiez vam prajem prijemne uzitu jar.
> Myslim stale na vas, chybate mi.



Hello, 

this is quite tricky to translate word for word , but generally it is a merry greeting for Easter and spring as well (refering some Slovak folk customs), and the last sentence means:
"I keep thinking of you, I miss you." meant in pural...


----------



## funtomas

I wish you merry (Great Night) = (Easter), a lot of water in the bath, in the bucket, in the bottle from (okena) = (mark of windows cleaner), a lot of easter gifts....


----------

